# Feeds/mixes



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

I seem to recall seeing something a while back about supplements to mix in with the goat feed...(supplement might be the wrong word)

I know there was some mention of Beet Pellets, Alfalfa and or Timothy pellets, BOSS, dry molasses...What were the rations, and am I anywhere close to the right items to add?

We are looking for something for our does, and something for our kids. The kids get Calf manna right now, and the does get a medicated feed with whole corn. These are meat goats, and we have 3 dairy goats for our own use, and for backup for orphaned kids. Any suggestions are wonderful! Thanks :help:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Holly  I have a few mixes written down and I am using Cathy's right now. My girls are doing very well on it .
It keeps my dairy does in good flesh . Hopefully someone else with Boers will add a mix that might be better for your goats needs 

Cathy's ( Happybleats ) mix:
6 parts whole oats
2 parts calf manna
2 parts BOSS
1 part beet pulp
Add one part of above mix to 3 parts alfalfa pellets 

Another mix :
3 parts whole oats
3 parts barley
2 parts calf manna
1 part BOSS
9 parts alfalfa pellets


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a thread somewhere on here with homemade feed mixes.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Our goats get a medicated feed (Noble Goat Grower) Calf Manna and Allstock (molasses rolled grain). We mix those 3 feeds together evenly, so 1 scoop of each to every 3 scoops of mixed feed. We also use BOSS instead of CM for the goats who aren't needing the extra protein in the CM.


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> There is a thread somewhere on here with homemade feed mixes.


I tried looking and couldn't find it so I figured I would re-ask. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your welcome


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anybody feed ADM feeds? I'm feeding the 18% goat power right now but have not been feeding long enough to tell results!!


----------

